# Leaning Post Removal



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

I am going to build a tackle station that will be attached to my leaning post, removing the tray that is under the seat and building a starboard "cabinet" that will open from the back, house a number of Plano boxes and possibly use the access lid as a table. 

This will be a lot easier to build if I remove the leaning post from the boat as the shop is 25 miles away from the dock. The leaning post now has four (4) screws in each "foot" which I assume are wood screws.

Questions are:

Are these really wood screws?

Are they glued as well as screwed in place?

Is there any danger of not being able to re-install the leaning post with same integrity it has now?

For re install I am thinking to fill the holes in the backing plates, and use 5200 under the feet, does this sound right?

Thanks


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

If it was installed correctly it has a sealant under the feet already. Depending on what was used will determine how hard/easy the LP will come off. Is there a backing plate under the deck? Remove a screw and see if it's a machine screw or a self tapping "wood" screw.

If the LP was installed with sealant and self tapping screws you can fill the old holes with thickened epoxy and drill new holes. Hopefully the deck has not been compromised with water intrusion. If not you will be fine.

First take a screw out...


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks

I think it is fine as far as intrusion goes. I am assuming there is a backing plate but don't know for sure. The boat is a Contender which gives me confidence it was done "right" to start with. There is not much if any access under the deck in that area unless you are a spider monkey and even then I don't think you can get to the bottom of the front plates, so unless they installed the leaning post before the deck it seems to me they have to be wood / tapping screw.

I'll pull on out and see.

Thanks again


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Contender said:


> Thanks
> 
> so unless they installed the leaning post before the deck it seems to me they have to be wood / tapping screw.
> 
> ...


On some boats they install some things when the cap and hull are still seperate pieces. Not sure if that is something that they would do that with or not. Sometimes people will have to cut holes in their boat just to get access and then put in an access hatch in the hole they just cut.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Yea they may have done that. I wasn't even considering taking it out, had planned just to measure, do a full size mock up and then build the tackle center in a friend's shop. They it turned cold!

I will take a look and see. 

Thanks


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

You have to take a screw out and what type was used and go from there...More than likely it's just screwed down.


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Stuck my head in the bilge to be sure I couldn't access the bottom side thru there and as I thought no dice. The bilge hatch and leaning post are on a large deck plate that runs from in front of the transom to the toe rail under the stern side of the console, so it would have been easy and very possible to have bolted the LP on to the plate then install the plate.

I'll take a screw out tomorrow and see what I find

Thanks


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

> I am assuming there is a backing plate but don't know for sure


I bet you don't have backing plates. Only a VERY high end builder would have that and it would be preplanned. Highly unusual. This is why decks rot...The installer didn't give a crap.


----------



## joseph_zlnsk (Jan 24, 2012)

If you need any welding on your leaning post, let me know I can give you a great price


----------



## Contender (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks JZ, I don't think I will -- unless I break something and I'm not that strong, LoL


----------



## Breeze Fabricators (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rigging trick*

When faced with a contact pad w/ 5200 bonding it to the floor a good trick is to heat a 4 inch putty knife with a propane torch and push it between the pad and glass, it will quickly melt the bond. :thumbsup:


----------

